# Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !



## marcus (7. November 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

nächste Woche fahre ich mit paar Vereinskollegen zum Brandungsangeln nach Rerik.
Der Wetterbericht verheißt meiner Meinung nach nichts Gutes.
Wind aus SO - O, Vollmond und klares Wetter.
Sicher schwierige Verhältnisse.
Da ich nicht über soviel Brandungserfahrung verfüge wollte ich Euch mal fragen ob Ihr für mich ein Paar Tipps habt wie man bei dieser Wetterlage doch noch erfolgreich angelt.
Dank Euch schonmal!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## messerfisch (8. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf das Wird schon werden!
Die Frage ist wo Ihr den hin Wollt!?

Ich denke mal bei Ostwind wäre die Bukspitze ganz gut!
Vorrausgesetzt der Wind wird nicht zu stark.

Und sonst Russenzaun oder Teufelsschlucht!
In der Schlucht würde ich dir aber auf jeden Fall ein Lift-System an´s herz legen! Habe selbst "ohne" ein paar gute Fische verloren...


lG Max#6


----------



## marcus (9. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hi,


Danke für die seelische und moralische Unterstützung.
Buk-Spitze ist für mich ein total fremdes Revier, da kennich mich nicht aus. 
Teufelsschlucht war ich schonmal, aber bei eine´m Besuch im Frühjahr konnte man nur über Steine und Geröll laufen. Das glaube ich, das das zu einer Materialschlacht werden könnte.
Wo ist denn der Russenzaun? 
Könntest Du mir das Revier Bukspitze mal näher beschreiben?
Ich hab zwar den Angelführer MeckPom aber das ist ja alles recht Schematisch dargestellt.
Gerne auch per PN
Warst DU auch schonmal östlich des Hafens von Kühlungsborn? Da sieht es bei Google recht sandig aus. Vieleicht ein Plattfischrevier?

Fragen über Fragen..

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße
Marcus

Da


----------



## FischermanII (13. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Also der Russenzaun ist von der Seebrücke aus in Richtung halbinsel Wustrow

hinter den Zaun kommt keiner hinter ist ne schöne Stelle
inner Teufelsschlucht einfach unten nach der Treppe nach links in Richtung Rerik ein Stück da wird es zunehmend sandiger oder einfach eineTreppe weiter vorn nehmen

die Bukspitze kenn ich auch nicht (bzw. war ich noch nie)

östlich von Kübo ist Heiligendamm ne super Sache in Kübo ist da mitlerweile zuviel Sand durch das aufschütten der Badestrände meiner meinung nach
bei anständigen Bedingungen ist alles gut aber sonst mhh ich weiß nich 

schreib ma was ihr schönes gefangen habt


----------



## Stipfel (13. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



marcus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ......
> ...



Das ist richtig


----------



## marcus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

So, wir sind wieder zurück.
Gefangen haben wir nicht viel. Einige Dorsche, einige Wittlinge, zu kleine Flundern. Das Wetter hat uns doch schon zugesetzt. Nicht wegen den wiedrigen Bedingungen für Angler, es war ja sehr kompfortabel, sondern weil das Wasser absolut ruhig und kristallklar war. Es wehte kein Lüftchen und der Wasserstand war sehr tief. Wir waren eine Nacht am Strand und einen Tag in Heiligendamm auf der Seebrücke. Am Strand haben wir die größeren Dorsche gefangen.  Wittling und Plattfisch waren von der Seebrücke besser. Wir konnten erst am Nachmittag auf die Brücke rauf, weil der Belag erneuert wurde. Am Nachnittag schaute sogar ein Schweinswal an der Seebrücke vorbei! Die Jungs von der Zimmerei haben uns aber dann raufgelassen obwohl die noch nicht ganz fertig waren. War echt ein feiner Zug!
Im allgemeinen waren die anderen Angler wirklich angenehm. Schnell hatten sich wirklich nette Gespräche ergeben. Naja unter Anglern sind auch schon mal ein paar nette Worte ein "gutes Gespräch".
Nun kenne ich auch Wolfgang, den Spitznamen sag ich jetzt lieber nicht.
Vielen Dank auch an den Angelladen Pau..tat in Kröpelin. Super Service und super Angebot. Die Welt des Meeresangelns in einem Wohnzimmer. Da ist kein Platz für Schnickschnack. Da gibt es was Vernünftiges. 

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



marcus schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder zurück.
> Gefangen haben wir nicht viel. Einige Dorsche, einige Wittlinge, zu kleine Flundern. Das Wetter hat uns doch schon zugesetzt. Nicht wegen den wiedrigen Bedingungen für Angler, es war ja sehr kompfortabel, sondern weil das Wasser absolut ruhig und kristallklar war. Es wehte kein Lüftchen und der Wasserstand war sehr tief. Wir waren eine Nacht am Strand und einen Tag in Heiligendamm auf der Seebrücke. Am Strand haben wir die größeren Dorsche gefangen. Wittling und Plattfisch waren von der Seebrücke besser. Wir konnten erst am Nachmittag auf die Brücke rauf, weil der Belag erneuert wurde. Am Nachnittag schaute sogar ein Schweinswal an der Seebrücke vorbei! Die Jungs von der Zimmerei haben uns aber dann raufgelassen obwohl die noch nicht ganz fertig waren. War echt ein feiner Zug!
> Im allgemeinen waren die anderen Angler wirklich angenehm. Schnell hatten sich wirklich nette Gespräche ergeben. Naja unter Anglern sind auch schon mal ein paar nette Worte ein "gutes Gespräch".
> Nun kenne ich auch Wolfgang, den Spitznamen sag ich jetzt lieber nicht.
> ...


 

Aber warum fährst Du in den Angelladen nach Kröpelin,

wenn Du in Rerik direkt in Deinem Ort auch einen hast? ;+ 

Das verstehe ich nun mal gar nicht #c

Gut Du hättest auch zum Brötchen holen nach Rostock fahren können als beim heimischen Bäcker ! |kopfkrat

LG 
Andrea


----------



## marcus (30. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hallo Andrea,

Wir hatten eigentlich vor unser Angelrevier nach Kühlungsborn zu legen. Ich hatte mich um die Wattwurmbestellung zu kümmern und die anderen Kollegen die Anreise bzw. die Unterkunft. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt: www.gelbeseiten.de; Angellladen gesucht und die Liste für Kübo und Umgebung abtelefoniert. Der erste der rangegangen ist war der Laden in Kröpelin, und der lag nun genau an unserer Wegstrecke. Das schöne ist, daß wir dort Alles bekommen hatten was wir erwarteten.#6
Wie läuft es denn bei Euch im Moment, sicher viel starker Wind...

Gruß zurück
Marcus


----------



## Holger F. (30. November 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Der Wattwurm , das Angelgeschäft in Rerik, ist doch nicht mehr das was er vor Jahren mit den alten Besitzern war.
Heute muss man schon Montags Würmer bestellen, wenn man
Samstag angeln will.
Früher habe ich Samstags angerufen, und sie hatten immer Würmer.

Sind dieses Jahr auch schon 2 mal in der Teufelsschlucht gewesen.
Letztes mal Samstag bei dem Sturm.
Dorsche waren schön groß 45 cm bis 70 cm aber leider viel zu wenige.
Da der Wind voll mit 6 von der Seite kam war es wirklich reichlich Arbeit.

Werde es aber in 2 Wochen wieder versuchen.


----------



## marcus (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hallo Holger,

ja Du hast recht, der Wattwurm ist komisch geworden. Ich war letztes Jahr mal da. War irgendwie miese Stimmung und Gereiztheit. Ich bringe mir immer etwas von den Touren aus Aberglaube mit. Irgendwas hat mich davon abgehalten....#c

Jaja, ne 6bft von der Seite ist nicht ohne, ich glaube ich würde da schon gebrochen vom Strand gehen. Aber so ne flaute wie vor 2 Wochen habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ich habe mir ein Teelicht nur so zu den Ruten gestellt (einfach in den Sand gestellt) und das konnte der leiseste Windhauch noch nichtmal auspusten. 

Grüße an die Trave, ich war mal 10 Jahre für die Firma mit dem "D" aus Lübeck unterwegs, leider aber nicht an der Ostsee sondern im süddeutschem Raum.

Marcus


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



> Der Wattwurm , das Angelgeschäft in Rerik,
> ist doch nicht mehr das was er vor Jahren mit den alten Besitzern war.
> Heute muss man schon Montags Würmer bestellen, wenn man
> Samstag angeln will.
> ...


moin..

echt ??
das ist ja schade..

die waren immer sehr nett , 
und würmer hab ich immer einfach am gleichen tag dort gekauft ,
ohne jegliche vorbestellung.
war allerdings auch seit 2 jahren nicht mehr in rerik.

greetz
lars


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

ich kann nichts schlechtes über das Angelgeschäft Wattwurm schreiben.
Habe immer das bekommen was ich gebraucht habe.
Und wenn ich mal etwas mehr Würmer gebraucht habe wurde einfach zwei Tage vorher angerufen.
Also für mich immer noch eine empfehlenswerte Adresse wenn es ums Angeln geht.
War erst vor zwei Wochen im Laden.
Sehr nette Leute da.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

yo...

gut zu wissen, danke

greetz
lars


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

werde bestimmt dieses Jahr  wenn Wetter passt noch einmal mein Schlauchboot in Meschendorf ins Wasser schmeißen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

yo 


hinten bei bernd auf der wiese.. ??


ich werd wohl im frühjahr wieder beim ostsee-camp
nen paar tage verbringen..

petri,

lars


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

ist immernoch ein guter laden! auch per telefon immer ne gute beratung!
und das mal keine würmer mehr da sind kommt auch im besten laden vor...die letzten wochen/monate sind einfach immer sehr viele touries da gewesen  passiert!

ach strandkrabbe...**kopf schütteln#d**

der gute ist sowas von ortsfremd.wer weiß wie es dir in zwickau gegangen wäre, wenn dir keiner vorher mal n paar gute tipps gegeben hätte...
kann er ja nicht riechen!
wer weiß wo du dort deine brötchen geholt hättest...|uhoh:


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

im ostsee-camp bin ich jetzt im Herbst auch öfter Gast gewesen.
Der richtige Ort um sich mit Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.
Die Mobilheime sind außerhalb der Saison günstig.
Und die Rampe ans Wasser reicht für meine Gummiente.
Komme da noch gut mit meinem Sprinter ans Wasser.


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

yo....

haut hin,.. ausserdem iss man fast direkt am wasser,
(bugspitze/spinnen) und die crew dort ist auch okay.

vielleicht trifft man sich ma dort..

greetz
lars


----------



## Holger F. (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Ich fahre Samstag wieder in die Teufelsschlucht
nach Rerik.
Mal sehen was die Dorsche so machen.

Habe Gestern wieder Würmer im Wattwurm bestellt,
konnte mir nicht mal sagen ob er bis Samstag Seeringler
bekommen kann.

Ich fand den Service bei Karen Effenberger besser.


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



Holger F. schrieb:


> Habe Gestern wieder Würmer im Wattwurm bestellt,
> konnte mir nicht mal sagen ob er bis Samstag Seeringler
> bekommen kann.
> 
> Ich fand den Service bei Karen Effenberger besser.



Hi Holger, das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Warum auch immer Frau Leuchert das Geschäft abgegeben hat. Sie hatte eine Art den Leuten ihre Wünsche von den Augen abzulesen. 
Micha, seine Frau und auch die Tochter von Karen sind eben anders. Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Service sehr zufrieden. Auch von den Wattis her.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Moin moin,

Da wir grade bei Rerik sind........

Ich habe viele Jahre an der Teufelsschlucht geangelt .......
Vor einiger Zeit war dort mitmal ein Schild am Parkplatz das darauf hinweist das Parken nur bis 22.00Uhr erlaubt sei. Ob das nun übern Winter so enggesehen wird weiß ich nicht.,, Jedenfalls war seid dem dort nicht mehr angeln.
Wie ist denn aktuell dort die Parkplatzlage??


----------



## Holger F. (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Moin Gunnar
Du kannst dort auf dem Parkplatz bei der Treppe über Winter
auf jeden Fall parken.
War Gestern erst wieder dort.
Schilder stehen keine mehr.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hallo Holger,

Meinen Dank für diese Info.
Schilder weg = darauf habe ich gehofft.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

JA genau wo ihr gerade bei Rerik seid . Ich bin oft in Rerik (mit Belly oder in der Brandung) und stand auch schon oft auf dem Parkplatz hab aber noch nie n Ticket bekommen ich glaube daß das Schild nur da steht um zu verhindern das dort dauerhaft Wohnmobile einkehren die das Geld für den Zeltplatz Rerik oder Meschendorf sparen wollen. Ist ja nicht nur zum angeln ne tolle Ecke 

Gruß Andreas
(17.12. wieder in Rerik ;-D )


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hi Andreas,

Der Hintergrund dieser Schilder ist schon klar. Im allg wird das dann übern Winter nicht so enggesehen. Aber seid ich mal ein Ticket bekommen habe ( anderer Parkplatz , gleiches Schild) meide ich solch Parkplätze.
Wenns ganz übel kommt ist nicht nur ein Ticket die Folge - selbst das Auto könnte abgeschleppt werden.( laut Aussage Polizei)
Ich möcht in Ruhe angeln und mir keine Gedanken wegen solch Schilder machen - also , wie schon gesagt , ich meide derartige Parkplätze. Gibt ja zum Glück genug Auswahl...


----------



## Holger F. (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Wenn man Nachts mit seinem ganzen Gerödel zum Parkplatz kommt, und das Auto ist weg, reine Katastrophe.

Leider gibt es immer mehr von den Schildern.
Meeschendorf ist auch nur bis 22 Uhr.

Auch ist das Parken nach 22 Uhr für Wohnmobile verboten.
Hatte mehrere Jahre nur ein WoMo und musste dann ja mit dem WoMO auch zum Fischen fahren.

Ist immer ein Blödes Gefühl


----------



## schl.wetterangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Ja das stimmt ich habs schon mal geschafft mich aus meinem Auto auszusperren.Es war letztes Jahr im März auf genau dem Parkplatz um den es hier geht ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Ich komme nach 4 Stunden im Wasser ziemlich durchgefroren an meinen A3 mach mit der Fernbedienung die Zv. auf packe meine Kopflampe,Zigaretten , Papiere und den Autoschlüssel auf den Beifahrersitz .Dann schmeiß ich die Tür zu um mich hinten meiner nassen Watklamotten zu entledigen auf dem Weg dahin höre ich wie meine Zentralveriegelung zumacht|bigeyes.Na ja da ich dann doch etwas Schmerzen damit  hatte mein eigenes Auto zu knacken hab ich meine Freundin angerufen (Handy hatte ich Gott sei dank noch in der Hand). Die kam dann auch mit dem Ersatzschlüssel nach ca. 1.5 h an .Ich hatte mir in meiner Verzweiflung inzwischen ein Feuerchen gemacht und saß mit meinen nassen Klamotten daran um mich etwas aufzuwärmen|krank:.
Seit dem mach ich bevor ich irgenwas anderes tue die Fahrertür auf dann bleibt das Auto auch offen.Also ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen was du meinst


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



Holger F. schrieb:


> Moin Gunnar
> Du kannst dort auf dem Parkplatz bei der Treppe über Winter
> auf jeden Fall parken.
> War Gestern erst wieder dort.
> Schilder stehen keine mehr.



und auch was gefangen??


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Will mich der Frage mal anschließen: Was gefangen? Fürs Wochenende ist westwind angesagt: RERIK ICH KOMME!
Zum Thema "Angelladen": Mein Favorit ist "Raubfisch und Meer" in Doberan. Micha sieht zwar etwas grimmig aus, ist aber unglaublich kompetent und zuverlässig! Vorallem seine Eigenbauten sind super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Man dann wirds aber voll ich bin auch da am We . Wattis hab ich heute geordert#h


----------



## Holger F. (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Habe gefangen letzten WE in Rerik.
55 und 40 Dorsch.
Haben aber um 19 Uhr das Angeln aufgegeben.
Zu viel Wind von der Seite und sehr viel Kraut.
250 Gramm Kralle blieb nicht mehr liegen.
Jede menge Abriss und der Vollmond gingt auch noch 
voll auf.

Wünsche euch allen in Rerik viel Glück


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Fangbericht vom Samstag:
In Rerik war viel Wind und Kraut. Ich hatte nur drei untermaßige Dorsche. mein Nachbar hatte hatte 4 maßige Dorsche und sein Kumpel über zwanzig zwischen 50 und 70cm. Es ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass einer mehr fängt als die andere, aber dass habe ich noch nie erlebt. Um 13:30 bin ich frustriert abgehauen, weil der Wind auch wieder aufdrehte und neues Kraut zu uns brachte.


----------



## svenigehtangeln (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Ich finde ja sehr interessant eure Ausführungen zum Thema Wattwurm Rerik.Es bestädigt definitiv mein Eindruck und meine Erfahrungen mit den ''netten''neuen Ladeninhabern.Das Niveau der damaligen Inhaberin ist leider dahin.Besonders negativ ist zu Bewerten,dass berechtigte Kundenbeschwerden über die Qualität der Wattwürmer mit rausschmiss aus dem Laden beantwortet werden.|krach:Weiter so,ich (und meine Angelkumpels) kauf schon lange wo anders!


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

moin

gab ja schon mal nen thread , wo sich leute beschwerten, 
andere meinten, der laden iss völlig okay.
(ist auch meine letzte erfahrung)

doch zurück zum threadtitel.

ich fahre nächste woche auch mal wieder nach rerik,
hat jemand tipps: 

-lohnt es sich noch die mefo spinne mitzunehmen ?
-auf der brücke megavoll ?
-vermietet bernd(meschendorf) noch boote?
-brandungsangeln bugspitze ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Bernd vermietet noch Boote.
Du solltest aber vorher anrufen!


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

yo okay ,..danke... 

hab irgendwo noch seine nummer in ner alten PN..

gretez
lars


----------



## hans albers (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

moin..

so sind wieder zurück aus rerik,
waren wieder entspannte tage
im ostseecamp,auch das wetter spielte einigermassen mit.
brandungsangeln waren wir allerdings nur zweimal
einmal strand ,einmal brücke, (wobei wir am dienstag glück
hatten ,es war nur ein angler auf der brücke,nach 4 std. dauerregen)
gefangen wurden leider hauptsächlich kleine platte, 
drei untermassige dorsche gingen zurück, 
zwei schöne küchendorsche durften mitkommen.

erfolgreicher war eine fahrt mit dem boot 
und zweimaliges spinnangeln
wo schöne dorsche bissen, und einige hornhechte...

mefo war leider auch diesmal nicht dabei.. naja
fischer hatte auch wieder netz gestellt (ca. 4 km).

greetz
lars


----------



## Rosi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Jo, das Netz steht schon mehrere Tage an wechselnden Stellen. Dorsch dürfen die Fischer nicht mehr fangen. Was sollen also die Netze? Seehase?


----------



## hans albers (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*



> Dorsch dürfen die Fischer nicht mehr fangen.



...echt... ???
mhh.. |kopfkrat
stimmt, was soll das netz, 
da dort bestimmt die dorsche drin landen?
zumal ein angler meinte, 
das sei ein tiefgestelltes netz.

mefo?
platte?
hering?

greetz
lars


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Warum dürfen die keine Dorsche mehr fangen??? habe ich was verpasst??? Ist nicht nur die Verwendung von Schleppnetzen zur zeit verboten???
geht zur zeit was in/um rerik? Bin Pfingsten da :m


----------



## Trollmaster (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Hallo!
Möchte gerne an Samstag nach Kägsdorf zum Brandungsangeln,was meint ihr lohnt es sich bei diesen Temperaturen;+?  Mfg. Olaf


----------



## Silvio.i (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Rerik, Bitte !*

Ich war die ganze Woche jeden Tage morgens und abends auf der Seebrücke spionieren: Die ganze Woche waren die Fänge durchwachsen, egal was: Horni, Platte, Dorsch war immer besch.... Mal Tage wo nichts ging, am nächsten Tag war wieder gar nicht schlecht. Ich war heute früh.
Fangdetails hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62223&page=17


----------

